# Name this puppy



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2006)

We are getting a Blk Lab male Puppy sometime soon and would like a ski related name...Ideas?


----------



## Sky (May 13, 2006)

Male or Female?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Male or Female?


Ooops..That would help..Male


----------



## Sky (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm...

Ranger is rather masculine, but may not be close enough to skiing for you.

I suppose "Greg" could arguably fall into that same category. *smirk*

Errahhhh...what about favorite or famous trails?  

Ski brands just aren't "lighting my board".  Too long (Salomon) or not "sharp" enough to get the pet's attention (Volkl).

I'll let the synapses wake up I guess before I embarrass myself any further.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2006)

Jug (Berkshire East)
Bubblecuffer, Sluice, Boomauger (Loaf)
Stein, Egan, Jester, Rumble (SB)
Jericho (Jiminy)
Oz (Sunday River)

You should let this thread run for a while, then pick a few you like and poll it out!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> You should let this thread run for a while, then pick a few you like and poll it out!


Good idea.


----------



## NYDrew (May 13, 2006)

Ross (ignol)


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2006)

Whats wrong with "spot"?


----------



## John84 (May 13, 2006)

What about pow-pow?


----------



## andyzee (May 13, 2006)

I was going to say snow, then you would be able to yell. Snow, come here snow! But being he's black, that just kind of don't fit. Love labs and if he looks anything like the pic, it's a great looking dog. Best of luck!


----------



## ChileMass (May 13, 2006)

Diamond - as in black ___?
Double Diamond?  DD?

Ullr - for the snow god

Cannon - he's as black as one......

Gore - just a cool, single-syllable name......

Tucker - for Tuckermans?  Ok - I'm reaching now....


Nice looking pooch.........!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 13, 2006)

DIN

Flex

Jib


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 13, 2006)

Bode

Hyland (A Minnesota Ski Resort)

Skye 

Hunter


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (May 13, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Diamond - as in black ___?
> Double Diamond?  DD?
> 
> Ullr - for the snow god
> ...



I like Diamond

Cutler (as in Cutler River, which flows through Tuckerman) is a little more subtle.  

Hans - as in Hans Thorner, founder of Magic, or Hans Schenieder, if you prefer.

Jean-Claude, as in Jean-Claude Kily, if you're old enough

Bode, if you're not


Yan, if he falls on his face alot


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> We are getting a Blk Lab male Puppy sometime soon and would like a ski related name...Ideas?



*Diamond!*


ps We went through a dog naming struggle yesterday. We're adopting a mutt from a shelter that was brought up from Tennessee. I gravitate toward Grateful Dead references but my 11 yr old daughter fought that. Finally we decided to work on a Tennessee theme. Graceland lead to _Gracie_. Belle and Dixie were close. 

Donna and Althea never had a chance.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2006)

Just a quick word of advice... whatever name you go with, two syllables is always the least awkward when you have to call them, and even better if the second syllable is "ie" or some variation thereof, because often a one syllable name often transforms into two syllables with the second being "ie" when you're calling the dog.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2006)

For the record, I like "Rossi".


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Just a quick word of advice... whatever name you go with, two syllables is always the least awkward when you have to call them, and even better if the second syllable is "ie" or some variation thereof, because often a one syllable name often transforms into two syllables with the second being "ie" when you're calling the dog.



Oh....we watch a few episodes of "The Dog Whisperer" and we're an expert now.   Long live Caesar!


----------



## YardSaleDad (May 14, 2006)

I love diamond too...but to add some more options

Gaper

Mowgli - say it out loud

[SIZE=-1]Yukon


[/SIZE]


----------



## NYDrew (May 14, 2006)

just don't adopt male goldens named goldie and then keep the name....very awkward when you try to use them as chick magnets while also maintaining the impression of heterosexuality.


yeah, i adopted a golden named goldie at 1 yr old (now 31 monthes old).  I kept the name...big mistake.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Oh....we watch a few episodes of "The Dog Whisperer" and we're an expert now.   Long live Caesar!



I've actually never seen the show.  Personally I think that guy probably molests collies.


----------



## ckofer (May 14, 2006)

Whatthehell I'll post the dog we picked up from a shelter today. Rescued from Tennessee, we named her Gracie:


----------



## ga2ski (May 14, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> I suppose "Greg" could arguably fall into that same category. *smirk*


 
That puppy is way to cute to be a Greg.

I have always liked Mogul or Moguli.But what do I know. 

I named my dog Powdah. She is a yellow lab/keishhound mix and was all white when we adopted her.


----------



## teachski (May 14, 2006)

How about Stein?  After Stein Erikson of course.

or maybe
Tucker (after one of the original sno-cats)

or
Poma (after the lifts)

or
Schneider (after the father of modern skiing, Alberg method of ski instruction)

or after your favorite ski area or trail.


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Whatthehell I'll post the dog we picked up from a shelter today. Rescued from Tennessee, we named her Gracie:


Cute pup.


----------



## kickstand (May 15, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Tucker - for Tuckermans?  Ok - I'm reaching now....



not a reach at all - I have some friends who named their golden retriever Tucker for just that reason.


----------



## ga2ski (May 15, 2006)

kickstand said:
			
		

> not a reach at all - I have some friends who named their golden retriever Tucker for just that reason.


 
this just proves that we can not name our child Tucker .. . . I told my wife it was a dog's name.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> That puppy is way to cute to be a Greg.


I definitely concur there...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 15, 2006)

My wife likes Snow Plow


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> My wife likes Snow Plow



Hmmmm...does your wife like dogs?

I'd name him Patroller...Pat for short.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 15, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...does your wife like dogs?
> 
> I'd name him Patroller...Pat for short.


She loves dogs but I can't figure out why she likes that name.... I like patroller!


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> She loves dogs bit I can't figure out whey she likes that name.... I like patroller!



Maybe it's a "Simpsons/Mr. Plow" thing?


----------



## noski (May 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> My wife likes Snow Plow


yuck. Might as well name him noski, it's the same thing. Definitely need 2 syllables. We inheritated a dog named Star. When takes off we have to holler and it inevitably comes out Stah-ahr. I'm liking Diamond.


----------



## YardSaleDad (May 15, 2006)

Just came across this a minute ago for the very first time, so I am thinking maybe 

                                             Zoso

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=235&highlight=black+dog


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 15, 2006)

Some more that I thought of:
Alpine
P-Tex


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2006)

how about Poma?


----------



## EdC (May 15, 2006)

How about "TOKO"
Used to be the name of a ski wax. I am not sure if it is still around ?? :-D :-D


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 15, 2006)

EdC said:
			
		

> How about "TOKO"
> Used to be the name of a ski wax. I am not sure if it is still around ?? :-D :-D


Welcome EdC.


----------



## NYDrew (May 17, 2006)

I think its time this dog got a name.  One last suggestion.  You can name it Shea after my last dog who I was trying to train to ski back country with me.  At the very least, you will know I would appreciate it incredibly.


----------



## Sky (May 17, 2006)

...and where's that "poll"?


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> ...and where's that "poll"?


Exactly...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2006)

Ok Ok...Sorry I have a job;-) ...Poll is up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2006)

I don't see it Dave.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I don't see it Dave.


Working on it.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 17, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> Whatthehell I'll post the dog we picked up from a shelter today. Rescued from Tennessee, we named her Gracie:



Wow, what a sweetheart! Perfect name too. 

Labs are awesome dogs...I had a Husky out in Wyoming named Tucker and everyone thought he was named after Forrest Tucker of F-Troop 
fame. What a bunch of ying-yangs..:wink:


----------



## Sky (May 18, 2006)

I didn't see my fav..."Ranger"    so I went with Rossi.  Diamond is cool.  Traverse was cool if it were Travis...shortened to Trav (meh).

Tucker...had a bad experience with an overgrown Dalmation named Tucker...not-so-smart owner....less-smart dog.  nuf said.

I also liked P-Tex.  Certainly a name you you holler and anticipate the dog to respond to....which is really what I'd think you'd want.

Best of luck!


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2006)

Personally I liked Sluice, Boomauger or Jericho the best, but I went with "Diamond".


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2006)

I like P-Tex the best out of the above list.


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2006)

Went with Rossi.

My second choice would be "Poma" just because out of context it kinda sounds like "puma" and pumas are bad ass too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 19, 2006)

Rossi has the most votes. I like Rossi, although my wife will have the final say.:razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Rossi has the most votes. I like Rossi, although my wife will have the final say.:razz:



I bet RossiSkier  will be thrilled.


----------



## Sky (May 22, 2006)

So what's the darned dog's name?!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 22, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> So what's the darned dog's name?!!


Well according to the poll it should be Rossi but I have decided to wait for the next litter of pups. This gives me more time to figure out a name and also get a chance for a better pup. I might put up a new poll with some names my wife really likes but they are mostly names from out west like Teton. Thanks for all the help people. If anybody comes up with others please post them.


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2006)

You should name it "Stay", just for the fun of training it.

I spilled spot remover on my dog, and now I can't find him...


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2006)

*........*

Spyder
Metron
Dorfmeister
Speedmachine

..very cute, indeed hard to resist becoming the owner!


Steve


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 22, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> names from out west like Teaton. .



What or where is a Teaton? If you mean Teton you might want to know that it means "breast".
Back in the day when Davey Jackson came over the pass and saw the "trois teton" , it had been awhile since he had the company of a female of similar persuassion. :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 22, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> What or where is a Teaton? If you mean Teton you might want to know that it means "breast".
> Back in the day when Davey Jackson came over the pass and saw the "trois teton" , it had been awhile since he had the company of a female of similar persuassion. :lol:


----------



## ckofer (May 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You should name it "Stay", just for the fun of training it.
> 
> I spilled spot remover on my dog, and now I can't find him...


 
You may be wright.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 29, 2007)

We finally got our pup....We chose the name Mogul.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have thunk the name for a *Black* Lab would be *Diamond*

Good Luck with him. I've been a Lab guy for years.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow...good thing your pup isn't too cute.    Glad you stayed away from the western theme. I have met so many dogs named Cody. Mogul is a great name.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, where was _Gaper_ on the survey?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice looking dog.  I think that's the same collar that we have on our dog...


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2007)

Cute pup and cool name!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cute pup and cool name!



I thought you would like the name. The little guy like to get up early :-(


----------



## Grassi21 (May 1, 2007)

Adorable pup!  Hopefully you will do a half decent job training him... ;-)


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2007)

Very handsome pup. Our last dog was a Lab.


Glad you didn't go with Bode for a name, that's what we named our new addition. :wink:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2007)

You probably already know this but I'm going to say it anyways....train and treat Mogul like a dog not a child. Lot of wacked out pet owners out there, don't be one of them.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> You probably already know this but I'm going to say it anyways....train and treat Mogul like a dog not a child. Lot of wacked out pet owners out there, don't be one of them.


True..True most people don't know what there dogs really need from them. Not a problem for me as training is part of what I do for a living.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 18, 2007)

Mogul is growing up....5 months old


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow- long nose and intense eyes on that guy. What's he weigh now? Probably tipping 60 lbs.

Man, he seriously looks like a teenager.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 19, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> What's he weigh now? Probably tipping 60 lbs.


I think he is in the 50lb range...He should top out at around the 80lb mark.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> We finally got our pup....We chose the name Mogul.


RIP My sweet boy Mogul.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2020)

Sad that they don’t live longer! My condolences.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2020)

So sorry to hear.

He lived a long life.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry about rho
Condolences to his family
Black labs are great breed I had 1 when I was young


----------



## darent (Feb 21, 2020)

I was told that a dogs name should be two syllables, even read that in a dog training book many years ago.


----------

